# New Lathe Tool Grinding Jig Project Completed



## atwatterkent (Mar 12, 2012)

I've added a new album with 8 photos of my shop made South Bend copy lathe grinding jig. I added a 1/2" holder to the original set which included 3/16", 1/4", 5/16", and 3/8".
The graduations on the tool inserts were made with a .010 thick slitting saw mounted on my horizontal mill.

The local community college is going to use it as a class project in the  MCHN Tool 2 which is dedicated to teaching lathe operations.


----------



## bcall2043 (Mar 13, 2012)

atwatterkent said:


> I've added a new album with 8 photos of my shop made South Bend copy lathe grinding jig. I added a 1/2" holder to the original set which included 3/16", 1/4", 5/16", and 3/8".
> The graduations on the tool inserts were made with a .010 thick slitting saw mounted on my horizontal mill.
> 
> The local community college is going to use it as a class project in the MCHN Tool 2 which is dedicated to teaching lathe operations.



atwatterkent,

Are there drawings somewhere for this project?

Benny


----------



## jfcayron (Mar 14, 2012)

atwatterkent said:


> I've added a new album with 8 photos



Real forum newbie here. I can't seem to find the album. Can you help? :thinking:


----------



## brasssmanget (Mar 14, 2012)

Top of page, under articles - click on gallery - then albums.......


----------



## atwatterkent (Mar 15, 2012)

To get to albums, click thr community drop down at the top.

I made a dimensioned drawing for the project. I'll scan it in and put it in the album.

I've also added photos of the original SB set I saw for sale on ebay for a buy it now price of $225.00---------------- totally ridiculous!

 The photos have been added to the album but,I guess it takes a few hours to get the photos to show up.


----------



## jfcayron (Mar 15, 2012)

atwatterkent said:


> To get to albums, click thr community drop down at the top.



Yep. I was in the right place. Did you add it to "Mill mods and projects"? I see 24 pictures, not those.
I guess it takes a while as you say.

Thanks
JF


----------



## atwatterkent (Mar 15, 2012)

*High res dimensioned drawing and photos*

I opened a new album for this project and also added them to the "mill mods & projects but they, for some reason, have not been posted yet. If you PM me with an email address, I'll send high res photos and the print which is about 1.6MB to anybody that is interested.


----------



## atwatterkent (Mar 15, 2012)

Photos, instructions, and pics of the set I made and the original set are now in the album.


----------



## jfcayron (Mar 16, 2012)

I can see it all now.
Thanks a lot for a neat project!


----------



## brasssmanget (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you for making these available!


----------

